# How to best use Micro Kristal Klear



## Mark2000 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi there. I'm using MKK for the first time in order to make flush window for a styrene model. What's the best way to accomplish this? I've tried putting some tape on one side of the hole and adding the MKK on the other. It seems to work ok, but it's still not quite flush. Any techniques appreciated. Also, how hard does this stuff dry? Thanks!


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Mark2000 said:


> Hi there. I'm using MKK for the first time in order to make flush window for a styrene model. What's the best way to accomplish this? I've tried putting some tape on one side of the hole and adding the MKK on the other. It seems to work ok, but it's still not quite flush. Any techniques appreciated. Also, how hard does this stuff dry? Thanks!


The best thing to do is to have the edge of the rim of the window as thin as possible and then apply a drop of crystal clear with a toothpick, wiping it all around the edge of the window. If the plastic around the edge of the window is thicker than a piece of .020 or .030 evergreen plastic then there is a chance the window will appear recessed. I have made windows as large as 1/4 inch around with this stuff but haven't had much luck with square or rectangular windows larger than 3/16.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

you just use a tooth pick to fill the opening/window/hole and then let it form a skin over the opening. It works well although best for flat windows, as it will not really form a curve. When dry, seal it with a bit of Future.


----------

